# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Estuve viendo a mago pop y no se yo.. Alguien  ha ido?

## neo21

Pues eso hermanos, estuvimos el otro día viéndole, y no me gustaron algunos trucos, el típico que hace de teletrasportarse a otra ciudad cantaba un poco, y el de aparición de helicoptero me suena de vérselo a otro ilusionista extranjero, que opináis lo que los habéis visto?

----------


## Ming

Supongo que todo depende de cómo se hace, y supongo que hablas de verlo por televisión (por lo de la ciudad)...

----------


## MagNity

bueno, decir que se lo has visto a otro mago es como decir que un mago es malo por hacer una doble predicción, o juegos de cubiletes o una dama inquieta. 
Por mi parte, creo que es un gran mago y mejor persona. Si bien, la magia de TV esta hecha para gustar a profanos y no a magos, con lo que a muchos nos duele al verlo, pero la gente no dice lo mismo, así que ... será que como mínimo funciona al público al que se dirige.
las mismas críticas han caído a Criss Angel, Dynamo, y al otro que ahora no recuerdo su nombre, ... jajaja. Puede no gustarme la magia de todos ellos, pero tiene su público fiel, y por el momento no van contando como se hace su magia, como si hacen otros magos.

----------


## Solfa

Yo espero poder verlo en directo los próximos meses, ya os contaré, pero de momento que un mago español adquiera reputación es muy muy bueno para el ilusionismo. Saludos!

----------


## biccthor

Estuve mirando para ir en Madrid, pero queria buscar filas centricas y cercanas y la plataforma no lo permite, no se si estaran reservadas ...

----------


## premiumcar

Nosotros (mis dos hijos y mi mujer) hemos podido ir a su espectáculo en directo de Madrid, y qué decir, una pasada, nos quedamos todos con la boca abierta.

Ya lo habíamos visto por la televisión, y bueno, no nos había acabado de convencer, veíamos que muchos de sus trucos podían ser simplemente edición de vídeo, etc. Pero la verdad es que en directo nos dimos con un palmo en las narices, todo un profesional que no defraudó.

----------


## Mariano2010

Fui a ver al mago Pop en vivo en Madrid, la verdad que implementó efectos nuevos y bastante interesantes. Desde luego que nunca será lo mismo verlo en vivo que verlo por televisión. No soy muy fan de su magia en TV, pero lo mismo siento de los otros ilusionistas como Dynamo, etc. Por eso te recomiendo verlo en vivo si tienes la oportunidad. Como dijo Penn Jillette, la magia no fue diseñada para mostrarla en una pantalla (aún así me encanta verla en todas sus formas).

Saludos!

----------

